# Vorstellung und mein neuer Teich



## isfugl (25. Okt. 2015)

Hallo, als Neuling hier im Forum möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.

Ich wohne in Ostwestfalen und habe seit meiner Kindheit mit einem Gartenteich gelebt.
Es gab in den Jahrzehnten mehrere Umbauten, aber es blieben immer möglichst naturnahe Gewässer ohne Filter oder sonstige Technik.

  
der alte Teich

Im Zuge der Gartenneugestaltung wurde eine Veränderung des vorhandenen Teiches geplant, etwas größer und tiefer. Leider habe ich dieses Forum zu spät entdeckt, und der Teich mit integriertem Moorbeet ist inzwischen fast fertiggestellt.

  
der neue Teich

__ Frösche und __ Molche sind schon eingezogen, Futterfische in Form von __ Moderlieschen fehlen noch, denn unseren Eisvögeln soll es ja auch im Winter gut gehen.
Im nächsten Jahr wird der zweite Teich und der Bachlauf zwischen den beiden Teichen umgebaut.
Ich hoffe dass mir das Forum bei Bedarf helfen kann, im Gegenzug stehe ich natürlich auch gerne mit Tipps und Informationen und ggf. Bildern zur Verfügung.

Euer isfugl


gerade gesehen: wie bekomme ich die "doppelten" Bilder weg?

Edit: by Zacky (Mod-Team) - doppelte Bilder gelöscht


----------



## jolantha (25. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
ein herzliches Willkommen hier 
Gefällt mir, was Du da gebaut hast.
Wenn Du was löschen möchtest, im " Bearbeiten " gehen, dann in die Anhänge und dann kannst du die da wieder entfernen .
Geht nach dem Erstellen aber auch nur eine kurze Zeit.
Ups, so geht das gar nicht . Jetzt kriege ich das auch nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Tanny (25. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Isfugl, 

 von mir auch: 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 

Auf den Fotos kann ich leider nicht so viel erkennen, aber da ich auch ein Fan 
naturnaher Teiche bin, gefällt mir Dein Teich bestimmt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Flusi (26. Okt. 2015)

hallo Isfugl,
auch von mir - sei herzlich willkommen
Zu Deinem Teich: naturnah finde ich super. Nur auf den Bildchen kann ich trotz Brille nix erkennen (also keine Details)
Kannste vielleicht für die "Schwachäugigen" mal was besser Erkennbares einstellen?
...und vielleicht...wie heißt Du denn sonst...oder Spitzname...? habe bei dem "isfugl" schon beim Denken `nen Knoten im Informations-Dings...
LG Flusi


----------



## Ida17 (27. Okt. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen!

Dein Teich gefällt mir alt wie neu, Kompliment! 
Immer schön Photos schießen, dann haben auch die "Schwachäugigen" was zu glubschen! Miche inklusive!


----------



## isfugl (27. Okt. 2015)

@ Flusi, bevor ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin, hatte ich keine Veranlassung bestimmte Details vom Teich abzulichten, wozu auch? Ich habe ihn ja täglich vor Augen.
Dies wird sich aber künftig ändern, versprochen.

Naturnah heißt für mich:
1. die Örtlichkeit. Der Garten grenzt an ein öffentliches Naturgebiet (Wald) mit großen Teichen und Eisvogelbestand

2. keine Filtertechnik, keine chemische Wasseraufbereitung, Fische (__ Moderlieschen) werden nicht gefüttert

3. alles darf wachsen wie es möchte, lediglich bei zu starkem Pflanzenwuchs wird etwas ausgedünnt..

4. Grundreinigung frühestens nach ca. 8 Jahren (Seerose kleinhacken früher)


Habe das bei meinem "alten" Teich so praktiziert. Der Teich, die Tiere und auch ich sind prima damit klar gekommen und das Wasser immer absolut klar.

Jetzt ist aber alles noch ganz neu und muss erst mal wachsen.

Neu ist lediglich eine kleine Umwälzpumpe für eine Wasserschütte in der Trockenmauer





damit der Teich im Winter wenigstens teilweise eisfrei bleibt. Die großen Teiche hinter meinem Garten frieren im Winter zu, somit schauen die Eisvögel öfter mal vorbei.

Da ich ein großer Freund dieser tollen Vögel bin, und der Username Eisvogel hier schon strapaziert wurde, habe ich mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen. Da Norwegen mein liebstes Reiseland ist und ich die Sprache gelernt habe, lag es nahe, den "Eisvogel" in norwegisch also  "isfugl" zu benutzen.

Die Holzbrücke ist natürlich noch ein Provisorium. Die fertige Brücke über den Wassergraben wird aus aus  Natursteinplatten (wie das Muster im Vordergrund) verlegt.


----------



## samorai (27. Okt. 2015)

Hallo und Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!
Endlich mal ein Einlauf der sich sehen lassen kann,absolut gut getarnt!
Wir sind natürlich auf mehr Foto´s gespannt!
Ja, so sind wir eben!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## isfugl (27. Okt. 2015)




----------



## Tottoabs (28. Okt. 2015)

isfugl schrieb:


> Der Garten grenzt an ein öffentliches Naturgebiet (Wald) mit großen Teichen und Eisvogelbestand


Welche Ecke von OWL ist es den. Sind einige wenige aus OWL hier.


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2015)

Man oh man!
Wenn Du das alles allein gestemmt hast, möchte ich nicht wissen wie oft Du bei dem Knochenrestorator warst, um den Rücken wieder grade zu machen.
Mühe zahlt sich eben aus.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Okt. 2015)

Denn Einlauf hast du toll gemacht!


----------



## isfugl (28. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

die Planung für den neuen Garten incl. Teich ist in meinem Kopf schon lange fertig.
Sie ist ein Konglomerat von Anregungen aus besichtigten Hausgärten, Schaugärten von Landschaftsbauern, Musteranlagen von Naturstein Betrieben und zu einem großen Teil eigener Ideen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie viel qm Boden, Split und Kies, wie viel Tonnen Steine und wie viel Säcke Zement bewegt wurden. Aber bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden und auch mein Orthopäde inzwischen wieder mit mir  . Der Teich und die Terrassenmauer ist ja nur ein Teil der bis jetzt gezeigten Gartenerneuerung. Die Wege werden aus dem gleichen Material der Mauer als Platten in Polygonal verlegt und mit VDW verfugt. Nebenbei wird noch das Gewächshaus neu verglast und eine Gabione an der Grillecke aufgestellt. Zuletzt kommt der Rollrasen mit Bewässerungssystem für Beete und Rasen an die Reihe. Das Ganze ist natürlich nicht in ein paar Wochen zu leisten und ohne helfende Hände für die ganz „schweren Brocken“ kommt man nicht aus.

Im Frühjahr kommen dann die letzten gestalterischen Umpflanzungen dran. Einige Neuanschaffungen wurden schon in diesem Jahr im Boden versenkt bzw. vorhandene Pflanzen umgebettet. Ich hoffe, dass ich von meinen Orchideen im Frühjahr einige wiedersehen werde und dass der Winter nicht all zu hart wird und einige meiner anderen botanischen Besonderheiten das erste Jahr überleben (Albizia, __ Kamelien, Edgeworthia usw.)


         
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


Euer isfugl


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2015)

Hi, 
wenn Du noch ein bißchen Zeit über hast, stelle ich Dir meinen Garten gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## Sternenstaub (29. Okt. 2015)

Hi Isfugl,
hätte da mal einige Fragen allen voran was sind das für Steine und von welcher Firma sind die und dann würde mich noch interessieren was bedeutet VDW kann damit nix anfangen.


----------



## jule (29. Okt. 2015)

Hallo isfugl 

Ich finde, dass es wirklich toll bei dir aussieht!  Den großen Stein in der Mauer finde ich besornds gelungen- gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut und so habe ich das noch nie gehen! Toll!!!

Klingt alles nach sehr viel Arbeit, aber das was du bisher gezeigt hast, entlohnt ja für die viele Mühe

Weiter so und immer Fotos machen und zeigen (ich glaub da kann der ein oder andere auch bissi Ideen klauen )


----------



## isfugl (29. Okt. 2015)

@Sternenstaub
Der Stein ist ein Gneis, den es sowohl in Blockform als auch in Platten gibt.
VDW ist ein Epoxydharz gebundener Fugenmörtel, dadurch elastisch, wasserdurchlässig und pflegeleicht.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von den verlegten aber noch unverfugten Polygonalplatten.
        


Liebe Grüße isfugl


----------



## samorai (29. Okt. 2015)

Tolles Muster. Wie lange braucht man für die 3 m ? Und werden die gehauen oder sind sie nummeriert?

Gruß Ron !


----------



## isfugl (29. Okt. 2015)

*3 m??* Bisher sind 24 lfd. Meter gelegt.

*Nummeriert??* Die Platten kommen so wie sie sind aus dem Steinbruch, da musst du sortieren und behauen bis die Finger bluten .

*Wie lange??* Den Faktor Zeit musst du bei solchen Arbeiten ganz schnell vergessen . So eine Arbeit kann man nicht im Akkord machen .


----------



## Tanny (29. Okt. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> wenn Du noch ein bißchen Zeit über hast, stelle ich Dir meinen Garten gerne zur Verfügung



....bei mir ist auch viiiiel Platz, sich kreativ und aktiv auszutoben.......


----------



## jolantha (30. Okt. 2015)

Kirstin, läßt du das,  mir meine Gartenhilfe abspenstig machen zu wollen !! 
Ich war Erster


----------



## troll20 (30. Okt. 2015)

Selbst ist der Mann,  äh oder die Frau. 
Und über selbst geschaftes kann man sich doch viel mehr freuen


----------



## isfugl (30. Okt. 2015)

So sehe ich das auch. Wenn der Garten fertig ist (wird er jemals fertig?) werden nur noch die Beine hoch gelegt
und ... überlegt  was man sonst noch verändern könnte...


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Okt. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Kirstin, läßt du das,  mir meine Gartenhilfe abspenstig machen zu wollen !!
> Ich war Erster


Mädels, vergesst es. Der kommt aus OWL....wieso soll er erst durch ganz Deutschland fahren, wenn er bei mir in der Nachbarschaft arbeiten kann

Würde mich nur mal Interessieren wo in OWL die Eisvögel flattern......nicht das ich deshalb von meinen 16 gekauften Goldelritzen nur bis jetzt maximal 8 sehe?

Oder sind es jetzt schon wieder weniger?

Gneis? Die Platten oder die Steine? Von wo beziehst du die? Hätte fast gedacht die Steine sind Obernkirchener-Sandsteine.


----------

